# Starting business(Trade) on Student Visa



## buzoo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all i have been in Australia on Student visa 573 that allows me to work for 40 hours fortnight. I was thinking to import some stuff related to Sports and then selling them in Australia. First Question that strikes to my mind is that if its allowed for a person with visa 573 ?


----------

